# Torx Set for Spyderco's?



## cl0123 (Dec 23, 2008)

My latest fascination with pocket folding knives netted a few Spyderco's into the drawer. Anyway, the latest one is a CF Caly3 but it came with the clip disassembled. To my dismay, the knife uses a hex screw on the pivot and then a couple of different sizes torx screws on the rest. Some online google results said the clip screw is a T-8 but there are others that said it's a T-9. So the "surefire" way should be to get a set that covers the smaller torx sizes. 

Do you guys have any recommendation on a good set of torx drivers? :shrug:


With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## PG5768 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wiha tools. They're online.


----------



## carrot (Dec 23, 2008)

Not very fancy but still excellent is the Husky 8 in 1 Torx driver. Should be available at your local Home Depot for under ten bucks.


----------



## cl0123 (Dec 23, 2008)

carrot said:


> Not very fancy but still excellent is the Husky 8 in 1 Toex driver. Should be available at your local Home Depot for under ten bucks.



$10? That I can do. Even with island mark-up, hopefully it's not double of that amount. 

I do appreciate good tools but not sure where to Wiha tools locally. When I eventually found it worthwhile to get a set of it, I can still take the Husky set into my office as part of my tool kit. 

Now, am I right to think that Torx has one standard set of sizes? Meaning there is only ONE T-8 size versus a standard T-8 and a metric T-8, for instance, like those hex-keys?

With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## PG5768 (Dec 23, 2008)

Mahalo Clarence,

The Wiha tools I purchased were on-line. They are top quality tools and a little pricey. The L-key versions are the least expensive. The T-8 is the T-8 regardless of SAE or Metric. The Husky tools are probably good enough for light use and you'll save some money that you can use on your next knife or flashlight.

Hala Kaliki Maka!


----------



## cl0123 (Dec 24, 2008)

PG5768 said:


> The T-8 is the T-8 regardless of SAE or Metric.



:laughing: Thanks for the verification... and patience!

Come to think of it, I actually "should have" a few of the Bondhus? or Wiha ball-head hex drivers somewhere, that is, if I could recall who borrowed it and when. BTW, where is a good place to get them online and which series has the best values?

Why can't the manufacturers all use square drives instead (wishful thinking)? :shakehead

Mele Kalikimaka,

Clarence


----------



## PG5768 (Dec 24, 2008)

The only place I've looked for them is a wihatools.com.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 24, 2008)

I use THIS set from DX on my knives and it works great. You may want to pick up two sets thou as some knives use the same sized torx for opposite handle screws so you may need two bits to disassemble.


----------



## Mark A. (Dec 24, 2008)

Should we evoke Torx-Plus? Grrrrr.

Torx may be Torx, but there is also Torx-Plus and sometimes that can be an issue.

Mark A.


----------



## PG5768 (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's a link to the size specs for TORX bits.

http://www.wihatools.com/Marketing/torxspec.htm


----------



## litetube (Dec 24, 2008)

If you have a Harbor Freight around they have a great little kit with a great selection of tiny torx/philip and flat bits. I got it for 3 or 4 bucks. They can be had online also . I threw away the packaging but it comes in an orange case with a green/black driver and a fexible extension and a little magnifying glass which is kinda funny. It has the right sizes for Spyderco but there is a little play in the bit when seated in the torx screws, I dont know if that is how they all are or not but for 4 bucks it has everything I will ever need for tiny bits.


----------



## RA40 (Dec 28, 2008)

Whia for me as well. They have a hard chrome type version that is excellent. Usually assembling my knives, I wear the drivers down...these remain sharp and one has probably fastened a thousand or screws. (Basic hex or Torx drivers with the black oxide coating seem to last me 20 screws before needing a sharpening.) Well machined...I detest drivers that have sloppy tolerances that cam out or don't fit fastener heads. 

http://www.wihatools.com/300seri/362serie.htm


----------



## cl0123 (Dec 29, 2008)

RA40 said:


> http://www.wihatools.com/300seri/362serie.htm



I should have read twice... went to Home Depot last Friday and picked up ONE :shakehead set of Torx drivers (island mark-up to around $12). Finally, I was able to sit down to tinker with my goodies and just found out a few minutes ago that I need TWO drivers, or one on each side, to loosen the clip screws on the Caly3. 

Mike, 

Thanks for the tip and the hyperlink. I am going to look into getting a good set of Torx drivers. 


With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 30, 2008)

Spydercos use T6 and T9...sometimes a T8 I believes...just get a few sizes...other knife manufacturers use the same size of Torx too.


----------

